# Well Spent $12



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm off to Staples this week!

I need a new set of drafting squares as well.

Thanks for the review


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Had one for years, picked up at a second hand store..It's so old the acrilic has yellowed.
It's a great tool !


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

When I started drafting, one of my dad's work-partner/friend got me a drafting table and everything I needed to make blueprints! It was a great thing. One of the things he got me was one of these T-squares, and it is extremely handy for both wood and paper.


----------



## sixstring (Apr 4, 2012)

I still have my Staedtler t-square from my high school drafting days. At least 18 yrs old now and it's still pretty darn accurate. Your post has me wondering if I can build my own custom sized t-square. I have a large framing square that's too big for most projects while my 24" Staedtler is too small for some tasks.

How hard can it be if I have a solid reference to align my T? Just a big giant mitre gauge right? Hmmm…


----------



## Gator (May 2, 2008)

I have the 24" & 36" hanging over my bench - I use them often actually - great gotta haves for the shop.

You will not be disappointed.

Gator


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I still draw plans by hand. Go figure, a pro IT nerd and I draft on a table. I have a few of these and I have never thought to bring them from the drafting table to the shop. Great idea!


----------



## davidroberts (Nov 8, 2008)

same as gator, used them for years, especially when CAD took over, my squares and triangles sat in the closet until one day I had this idea….. some of the best accuracy tools available for peanuts.

By the way, the large blue sheet rock squares are pretty darn accurate also, like for cutting down plywood, and even cabinets.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good idea thanks for sharing/


----------

